# Bears wax factory discount code?



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm after some Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels but is there a discount code for DW members to use before I place an order?

Cheers in advance!!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

It's DW75


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cheers Nat.
Got some brand spanking new Reno Gloss Black Alloys I want to get sealed!!


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

Club8090 gets a 10% discount btw


----------

